# Deezer Desktop ne fonctionne plus



## Flo... (27 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,

J'utilise l'appli Deezer Desktop sur mon MacBook Pro depuis plusieurs mois et grâce à l'abonnement premium inclus dans mon forfait mobile Orange je peux synchroniser et écouter mes playlists, albums préférés etc même sans connexion internet. Ce système est vraiment génial... seulement il y a environ deux ou trois semaines il y a eu une mise à jour automatique de l'application et depuis même les musiques que j'avais choisi de synchroniser se coupent en plein milieu de la lecture et parfois ne chargent même plus... donc je comprend pas.

Est-ce que quelqu'un a une idée? Faudrait-il que je désinstalle et réinstalle l'appli? Ou alors que je vide le cache et que je resynchronise tous les morceaux (ça me ferait un peu ch*** vu le nombre d'albums à synchroniser mais bon...)?

Merci d'avance


-----------------------------------------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) :
Deezer, Streaming... sauf erreur, il est question d'internet et de réseau. Comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" et/ou la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes pour en discuter. Et hop !!!


----------



## ericmd (28 Mai 2011)

a mon avis tu n'as pas le choix, il faut desinstaller et reinstaller, et même , je pense desinstaller et reinstaller adobe air

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h44 ----------

a mon avis tu n'as pas le choix, il faut desinstaller et reinstaller, et même , je pense desinstaller et reinstaller adobe air


----------



## tybu01 (14 Août 2011)

Bonjour, 

je me permets de remonter le topic car, après le passage à Lion, DeezerDesktop ne marche plus 

Pour info, je suis donc sur Lion (10.7 - 11A511), Adobe Air Application Installer (2.7.1) et DeezerDesktop plantant toujours après la saisie du login/mdp (testé avec 1.11, 1.15, 1.17)

Est ce que qqn d'autre rencontre ce souci ?


merci d'avance


----------



## yethi (14 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

j'ai la même configuration mais adobe air installer en 2.7.0 et le service fonctionne correctement. (clean install de Lion)

cordialement


----------



## tybu01 (14 Août 2011)

yethi a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> j'ai la même configuration mais adobe air installer en 2.7.0 et le service fonctionne correctement. (clean install de Lion)
> 
> cordialement



Merci yethi.
Je teste ça ce soir et je te dis


----------



## tybu01 (15 Août 2011)

yehti, un grand merci !
J'ai pu réussir en trouvant la version d'Adobe 2.7.0.19530 (45242)


----------



## Tomcat (16 Août 2011)

Bonjour.
Je crois que j'ai le même problème que vous.

Je vais essayer de trouver Adobe Air 2.7.0 mais j'ai entre temps désinstallé et réinstallé Deezer sur l'ordo via leur site pensant que c'était eux qui merdaient.. J'espère que je n'ai pas perdu toute ma musique..

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h10 ----------

Je confirme que DEEZER demande d'installer Adobe Air 2.6.0 en attendant qu'ils se conforment au nouvel Adobe Air 2.7.1

Il faut juste ignorer la mise à jour demandée par Adobe à chaque lancement de Deezer Desktop.
La musique n'a pas été perdue pour info.


----------



## jt_69.V (19 Août 2011)

Effectivement, aussi bien sous Snow Leopard que sous Lion, DeezerDesktop remarche parfaitement en désinstallant Adobe Air 2.7.1 et en ré-installant Adobe Air 2.7.0.

Je ne sais pas qui a développé DeezerDesktop mais ça doit être une belle bande de charlots pour se laisser dépasser par le runtime. Ou bien alors ça veut dire qua ça commence à sentir le sapin pour Deezer (en procès avec Universale).


----------



## tybu01 (21 Août 2011)

jt_69.V, je ne crois pas que Deezer soit fautif dans ce cas, mais plutôt Adobe --qui fait ces propres mises-à-jour d'Air à la volée.
Après ceux qui utilisent Air doivent suivre, mais pas forcement évident pendant la saison d'été d'être totalement efficace pour mettre à jour rapidement ce qui doit être nécessaire...

Si tu veux on peut en debattre en MP / sur un autre topic


----------



## jt_69.V (21 Août 2011)

tybu01 a dit:


> jt_69.V, je ne crois pas que Deezer soit fautif dans ce cas, mais plutôt Adobe --qui fait ces propres mises-à-jour d'Air à la volée.
> Après ceux qui utilisent Air doivent suivre, mais pas forcement évident pendant la saison d'été d'être totalement efficace pour mettre à jour rapidement ce qui doit être nécessaire...
> 
> Si tu veux on peut en debattre en MP / sur un autre topic



Ce topic me semble bien adapté pour débattre de ce sujet.

Quand on utilise un outil de développement, le minimum est de se tenir au courant des évolutions de cet outil, en particulier si il est connu que les mises à jour se font brutalement. Sinon on risque de mécontenter une partie de ses utilisateurs et ça c'est une faute grave pour un dev.

De la part de Deezer, qui revendique plus de dix millions d'utilisateurs, c'est donc à mon sens tout à fait impardonnable.

PS: En plus, sur le site de Deezer, il est indiqué que le problème est résolu depuis hier, mais la version de Deezer Desktop qui est proposée au téléchargement est toujours la 1.17 (qui plante avec AIR 1.7.1). Donc bof bof bof...


----------



## jt_69.V (25 Août 2011)

De mieux en mieux !

Deezer a enfin publié une mise à jour de Deezer Desktop (version 1.18). Je l'ai donc essayée, et malheureusement cette mise à jour plante encore (au moins sur Mac) avec Adobe AIR 2.7.1, alors qu'elle fonctionne bien avec Adobe AIR 2.7.0.

C'est vraiment à désespérer de l'équipe de développement de Deezer Desktop...


----------



## jt_69.V (25 Août 2011)

Bon, finalement après discussion avec le support Deezer Premium, Deezer Desktop 1.18 marche enfin avec Adobe AIR 2.7.1. Il fallait "simplement" supprimer à la main plusieurs fichiers de préférence et des fichiers de cache dans le répertoire utilisateur.

Je comprend mieux pourquoi Adobe AIR est si peu utilisé malgré tous ses avantages théoriques !


----------



## ghijk (27 Août 2011)

jt_69.V a dit:


> Bon, finalement après discussion avec le support Deezer Premium, Deezer Desktop 1.18 marche enfin avec Adobe AIR 2.7.1. Il fallait "simplement" supprimer à la main plusieurs fichiers de préférence et des fichiers de cache dans le répertoire utilisateur.
> 
> Je comprend mieux pourquoi Adobe AIR est si peu utilisé malgré tous ses avantages théoriques !


Ce matin, Adobe Air m'impose une mise à jour et depuis mon DeezerDesktop ne fonctionne pas non plus.
Merci de me signaler les fichiers de préférence à supprimer ainsi que les fichiers de cache.


----------



## jt_69.V (27 Août 2011)

Il faut faire la mise à jour Deezer Desktop 1.18, et supprimer les fichiers des répertoires suivants:

-  /Users/VOTRE NOM DE SESSION/Bibliothèque/Preferences/Deezerdesktop.../Local Store/database

- /Users/VOTRE NOM DE SESSION/dzCache


----------



## sdo (28 Août 2011)

Je confirme la manip de suppression des deux fichiers ci-dessous.

Merci pour l'info. Méfiance à la prochaine mise à jour de Adobe Air


----------



## hacka (28 Août 2011)

Hello 

Je n'arrive pas à lire mes fichier audio télécharger depuis deezer dekstop sur mon pc en mode non connecté, est-ce normal ?


----------



## tybu01 (30 Août 2011)

jt_69.V a dit:


> Je comprend mieux pourquoi Adobe AIR est si peu utilisé malgré tous ses avantages théoriques !




Alors, pourquoi crier tout de suite sur l'équipe de Deezer ? ^^
Dans tous les cas, merci d'avoir passé l'info 

hacka, ici, nous sommes sur un forum d'utilisateurs Mac. Je te conseille d'aller sur d'autres forums (aideonline.com, HFR...) si tu n'as pas de réponses rapidement. Ou alors contacter Deezer (support premium)...


----------



## jt_69.V (30 Août 2011)

tybu01 a dit:


> Alors, pourquoi crier tout de suite sur l'équipe de Deezer ? ^^
> Dans tous les cas, merci d'avoir passé l'info



Parce que la responsabilité finale est bien celle de l'équipe Deezer, qui ne fait rien pour les utilisateurs de Deezer Desktop. Sachant que la mise à jour d'Adobe AIR est automatique, Deezer pourrait quand même avertir leurs clients de ce qui va se passer au lieu d'attendre que plus rien ne marche.

En pratique, il faut contacter le support Deezer Premium, obtenir un ticket, comprendre comment marche ce système de ticket, revenir pour consulter les messages, etc. Bref, c'est hors de portée de l'utilisateur lambda.

Donc service client de m...


----------



## jeromedeuf (25 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,
un petit up à ce post parce que je suis dans le même cas que tout le monde mais je n'arrive pas à trouver la version 2.7.0 d'adobe air! c'est pas faute d'avoir cherché mais non, rien&#8230; quelqu'un aurait-il un lien?


----------



## moonyloony (10 Novembre 2011)

salut, pour info, anciennes versions d'adobe air : 
http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/853/cpsid_85304.html


----------



## jeromedeuf (10 Novembre 2011)

Ca marche nickel avec la version 2.6 (pas la 2.7.1). Merci beaucoup!


----------



## geqr (18 Novembre 2011)

Hello,

Je me joins à l'échange, car je dispose, moi aussi, de l'offre orange deezer, mais dans le pannel "mon offre" je ne vois pas d'encart deezer desktop et je ne trouve pas de lien pour télécharger deezer desktop pour mac.

Une idée ? un lien ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## jt_69.V (18 Novembre 2011)

http://www.deezer.com/desktop/deezer-desktop-1-18.air


----------

